# anyone willing to help me root my charge?



## Gousitu (Feb 12, 2012)

hello all im rooting my phone tomorrow, i was wondering if i could get someone to hands on skype to skype talk me thru it so i dont mess it up,.. OR make a walk thru... i have some idea about odin. not hwo to operate it.. i have experence with cwm as in installing roms..

thanks guys!


----------



## IIIce (Mar 26, 2012)

Here are step by step instructions on how to root your Droid charge and flash using Odin. This is fool proof, honestly you can't go wrong unless you don't ABSOLUTELY follow every instruction. http://www.toms-worl...structions.html


----------



## twiy06 (Oct 23, 2011)

I have rooted myself a few times.

I recently rommed with tweatstock which has completely and utterly changed my phone.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13005-ep4dromcwmodintweakstock-v14-updated-2412/

I used the CWM method with Penut butter and jelly kernel. (Its one download)

I HIGHLY recommend it.

I forget what i did to root originally.

You can get help from here:

http://chat.andirc.net:8080/#charge
Go to there. You might need to press /join charge


----------



## Reilly1812 (Dec 12, 2011)

IIIce said:


> Here are step by step instructions on how to root your Droid charge and flash using Odin. This is fool proof, honestly you can't go wrong unless you don't ABSOLUTELY follow every instruction. http://www.toms-worl...structions.html


----------



## Gousitu (Feb 12, 2012)

IIIce said:


> Here are step by step instructions on how to root your Droid charge and flash using Odin. This is fool proof, honestly you can't go wrong unless you don't ABSOLUTELY follow every instruction. http://www.toms-worl...structions.html


this is exactly What i have been looking for!!! thannk you so much man,


----------



## Gousitu (Feb 12, 2012)

now in the guid it say i dont have to get a new kernel.......... doesn it matter iether way i mean i dot know what the "kernel" would do anyways....


----------



## IIIce (Mar 26, 2012)

You're welcome! And no the kernel doesn't matter in a sense. But I do recommend the pbj kernel.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gousitu (Feb 12, 2012)

IIIce said:


> You're welcome! And no the kernel doesn't matter in a sense. But I do recommend the pbj kernel.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


okay i downloaded it... now my question is.... after i root with odin i can install any rom (Gingerbread) i want.... like i really want to use
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/11175-rom3-20-12infinityrom/

i already have it doenloaded. and i also have pbj downloaded...


----------



## Gousitu (Feb 12, 2012)

InfinityROM w/TSM Parts - b51ca7ae0fe24d6908eac5e7a5fefb7e

this is the one i want


----------



## Gousitu (Feb 12, 2012)

Gousitu said:


> okay i downloaded it... now my question is.... after i root with odin i can install any rom (Gingerbread) i want.... like i really want to use
> http://rootzwiki.com...-12infinityrom/
> 
> i already have it doenloaded. and i also have pbj downloaded...


so i can install infintyrom from CWM ? im sorry im still all new to this. ...


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

Gousitu said:


> hello all im rooting my phone tomorrow, i was wondering if i could get someone to hands on skype to skype talk me thru it so i dont mess it up,.. OR make a walk thru... i have some idea about odin. not hwo to operate it.. i have experence with cwm as in installing roms..
> 
> thanks guys!


Please don't take this the wrong way, but if you don't know how to flash, root, CWM, kernel or even know what they are yet, you probably shouldn't do anything until you read. There's no better way to brick your phone (even though there's almost always a way to unbrick it, regardless) than not knowing what you are doing or learning the terminology. Do yourself the benfit and read the How to's posted 3 post above your question...

So many people think they can just skip all the valuable information and reap the benefits with no effort... And that's why there's so many useless post asking how to fix their phone or how to do something else- all because they were too lazy to read and do some digging before attempting anything. Devs or other kind folk are out there to help you and they will, but there's nothing more frustrating when the individual won't first help themselves to the plethora of information already out there. Somebody has already encountered your problem and solved it... read, read read and then ask....


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

IIIce said:


> You're welcome! And no the kernel doesn't matter in a sense. But I do recommend the pbj kernel. Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


By the way, the kernel does matter, it's pretty much the gas to your engine (the android os)... with a junky kernel comes, lag, poor performance and a host of other problems. PBJ is so great because it fixes all these problems and allows you to go above and beyond the capablities of your phone like overclocking, voltage etc.... just FYI


----------



## Gousitu (Feb 12, 2012)

@*andrewjt19*

*thanks. *


----------



## IIIce (Mar 26, 2012)

andrewjt19 said:


> By the way, the kernel does matter, it's pretty much the gas to your engine (the android os)... with a junky kernel comes, lag, poor performance and a host of other problems. PBJ is so great because it fixes all these problems and allows you to go above and beyond the capablities of your phone like overclocking, voltage etc.... just FYI


I just meant in the sense it wasn't mandatory, thank you for elaborating.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gousitu (Feb 12, 2012)

i got my new droid charged rooted . so far i like infintyrom,with pbnj

works great!


----------



## lpjunior999 (Jan 20, 2012)

twiy06 said:


> I have rooted myself a few times.


I bet you have.

HAY OH.


----------



## SWEEN (Mar 5, 2012)

andrewjt19 said:


> Please don't take this the wrong way, but if you don't know how to flash, root, CWM, kernel or even know what they are yet, you probably shouldn't do anything until you read. There's no better way to brick your phone (even though there's almost always a way to unbrick it, regardless) than not knowing what you are doing or learning the terminology. Do yourself the benfit and read the How to's posted 3 post above your question...
> 
> So many people think they can just skip all the valuable information and reap the benefits with no effort... And that's why there's so many useless post asking how to fix their phone or how to do something else- all because they were too lazy to read and do some digging before attempting anything. Devs or other kind folk are out there to help you and they will, but there's nothing more frustrating when the individual won't first help themselves to the plethora of information already out there. Somebody has already encountered your problem and solved it... read, read read and then ask....


+1
Saw earlier where someone posted their question and the post right before them was someone answering the same question that someone else had asked. You don't just pop the hood of a car and instantly know how to rebuild the engine. To do cool things you have to learn how to do cool things, and that's why the internet was created... Thanks Al Gore!


----------



## stueycaster (Aug 24, 2011)

twiy06 said:


> I have rooted myself a few times.


That's too much information!


----------

